
Amazon announces persistent storage for EC2 - brm
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2008/08/amazon-elastic.html
======
hendler
Great news. A little concerned with: "Amazon EBS also charges $0.10 per 1
million I/O requests you make to your volume." How many I/O requests does your
system make a day?

~~~
shadytrees
This was discussed earlier. Turns out, it can and does wildly vary based on
usage scenarios. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=282528>

------
truebosko
Is there any good articles on using EC2? I've read about it, but haven't had
the chance to get a firm grasp on it.

